# ألله هو صانعنا و هو الوحيد الأدرى بكيفية الحفاظ علينا



## صوت الرب (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*كبشر عندما نصنع شيئا نضع تعليمات للحفاظ عليه
مثلا يمنع أن يوضع في أماكن رطبة 
و لا يتحمل درجة حرارة أعلى من كذا
و هو قابل للإشتعال و يجب أن يتجنب ال ..... ألخ

و بالفعل مصمم هذا الشيء هو الوحيد
الأدرى بالأفضل له و كيفية الحفاظ عليه
لهذا يضع تعليمات من يلتزم بها يحافظ على هذا الشيء

الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بأن ألله  هو صانعنا
رومية الأصحاح 9 العدد 20 
فأقول: من أنت أيها الإنسان حتى ترد جوابا على الله؟ أيقول الشيء المصنوع لصانعه: لماذا صنعتني هكذا؟

فلهذا فألله هو الوحيد الأدرى بما هو أفضل لنا
و تعليماته التي وضعها بالكتاب المقدس
هي الأفضل للحفاظ علينا 

فإذن فلنثق بما يقوله صانعنا و نلتزم بتعليماته 
لأنها الوحيدة القادرة على حفظتنا و تأمين راحتنا
فعندما يقول الكتاب شيئا ولا نلتزم به
تأكدوا من أنه سيؤثر سلبيا علينا مهما كان صغيرا
تذكرو قول المسيح في إنجيل لوقا 11
 أَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «بَلْ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ».

و الكتاب أيضا مليء بالآيات التي تحثنا أن نتبع تعليمات ألله ىلنحيا
أمثالٌ الأصحاح 7 العدد 2 
احْفَظْ وَصَايَايَ فَتَحْيَا وَشَرِيعَتِي كَحَدَقَةِ عَيْنِكَ.

*


----------

